# Major Beam Engine Plans



## Rivergypsy (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi,

I'm thinking about having a go at the Major Beam Engine in the near future, but whilst I know that Taylor did some work on the plans which are now available from Stuart Turner, what I would like is to find a copy of the original George Gentry plans.

Does anybody have copies of the 1914 ME articles that they would be willing to part with, please?

Many thanks
Dave


----------



## GWRdriver (Apr 9, 2013)

Dave,
I have a Major Beam in my future also and I'm curious about your choice to go back to the Geo gentry version.  What was different about that version?


----------



## Rivergypsy (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi,

From modelling his entablature engine I think he's got a very good sense of detail and proportion. I'm not sure exactly what changes were made by Taylor, but I wouldn't like to miss anything, so that's why I want the original. I'll model it in SW first to check for errors though.


----------



## GWRdriver (Feb 23, 2022)

Hi Dave,
I've just begun my Major, and one immediately apparent difference is that Taylor did away with the gear-driven cross-shaft and belt wheel.

I would also like to find the applicable Gentry drawings to see if the shaft detail can be reintroduced into the Taylor/Stuart version, using the Stuart bed plate, as it was for the smaller ME Beam design.

Update - I've begun some Cad work to determine whether the cross-shaft can be added and will post my results when I have them.


----------

